# New Split: a couple questions



## dixieswife (Apr 15, 2013)

*New Split: how long before foraging/orienting?*

We have a TBH hive that was booming with brood, so we took the queen and about three frames of nurse bees and put her in an 8 frame medium, along with a frame of capped brood and several frames of honey/pollen. We reduced the entrance down to about a bee width. There was some clustering outside of the hive by the lid afterwards. The cluster got smaller, but was still there the next day. We gently scooped the blob of bees and put them into the hive. We also saw the queen marching around and there seemed plenty of bees in there to cover about three frames. Good, right?

There's a pretty strong Lang near to the split hive, plus the TBH. Since we knew there was oodles of honey in the new hive, we made a little robbing screen (just a piece of hardware cloth), affixed in front of the greatly reduced entrance. We saw a bit of wrestling in front of the new hive and wanted to be proactive.

Now it's been about five days since the split and I haven't seen a lot of activity outside of the hive. No orienting, no real obvious foraging. I was wondering: how long before we should see orienting/foraging?


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Sounds like some of my splits. I don't know ether but some one who knows my tell us. Just wants to stay with the thread.


----------

